# Microsoft Excel 97-2003 Worksheet



## Ipushbuttons (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi guys,
Is there anyway of opening a Microsoft Excel 97-2003 Worksheet without having Excel ?


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Try Open Office.
Macros may not work correctly but the data and formatting should be preserved.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

You can also download an Excel viewer from Microsoft.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f4-996c-4569-b547-75edbd03aaf0&displaylang=en


----------



## Ipushbuttons (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Mister2,
I have open office but the doc can't edited with this :4-dontkno


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Can you actually open the file in Open Office?
Could that document be protected?

If you can open it then try saving it as a new file - click anywhere on a worksheet, press Ctrl + A to select all, File, New, Ctrl + V to paste all, Save As and save in Open Office format (.ods). Try opening that new file and see if you can edit.


----------

